# shorty / low-clearance L-shaped allen wrenches



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually, I just found it! "Stubby"


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

why not cut off regular ones ?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I just cut 'em off. But good luck with a hacksaw. Use a grinder and it goes pretty fast.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can find them probably at harbor freight. Usually people just grind another set down for stuff like this.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

diy888 said:


> ......I just found it! "Stubby"


Here is one place to *buy them*.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

One of the neatest tools I own: A set of "Chapman" allen type bits with ratcheting handle, these also come in metric and torx.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Chapman Sets also come in:
Standard and Metric Allen Hex, Phillips, 
Slotted, Torx, Bristol, Robertson Bits

All these bits in *one Set*

For just a set of Security Bits
these are *pretty complete*


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ratherbefishing said:


> .......Use a grinder and it goes pretty fast.


 Agreed, but an even cleaner way way is with a Dremel rotary tool.
with a *EZ Lock Cut-Off Wheel*

Any generation Dremel tool will work. Here is the *Latest*

I used that Dremel Cut-Off wheel in older model Dremel to cut through a Euro style round shape high security padlock (I won't say the name) in 40 seconds.


----------

